# Mclaren P1 figures



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

0-100 km/h (62 mph) sprint in just 2.8 seconds
Braking from 100 km/h to zero takes just 30.2 metres - less than a third of the recognised stopping distance
The McLaren P1TM reaches 300 km/h (186 mph) in 16.5 seconds - a full 5.5 seconds quicker than the iconic McLaren F1
Bespoke tyres and braking system, developed in conjunction with technical partners Pirelli and Akebono, ensure optimised performance
First customer takes delivery of groundbreaking McLaren P1TM from company's headquarters in Woking, England
Following an extensive testing and development programme, McLaren Automotive has now confirmed the performance figures for the McLaren P1TM in the latest stage in the launch of the groundbreaking model. These figures show that the third model in the range accelerates to 100 km/h (62 mph) in 2.8 seconds, 200 km/h (124 mph) in 6.8 seconds, and 300 km/h (186 mph) in just 16.5 seconds.








Groundbreaking levels of performance

The McLaren P1TM has been designed from the outset with one clear goal: to be the best driver's car on road and track. The confirmation of the performance figures underlines this, and gives further insight into the potential of the latest model from the Woking-based firm.

Fitted with a twin powerplant powertrain generating 916 PS (903 bhp) from the highly efficient 3.8-litre twin turbo V8 petrol engine and the lightweight electric motor, the McLaren P1TM storms from a standstill to 100 km/h (62 mph) in just 2.8 seconds, and hits 200 km/h (124 mph) in 6.8 seconds - quicker than many hot hatches reach half that speed.








The relentless acceleration, delivered as a result of the instant torque offered by the electric motors and the optimised turbos, sees the McLaren P1TM reach 300 km/h (186 mph) in just 16.5 seconds. By way of a benchmark, this is a full 5.5 seconds quicker than the legendary McLaren F1. Top speed is electronically limited to 350 km/h (217 mph).

Despite these impressive figures, the McLaren P1TM still returns 34.0 mpg (8.3 l/100km) on the EU combined cycle, with CO2 emissions of 194 g/km. The electric motor offers a range of 11 km (6.8 miles) in full electric mode on the NEDC cycle, which sees emissions drop to zero.

The braking figures are equally as impressive for the McLaren P1TM, with the levels of performance provided by the bespoke Akebono system. The specially formulated carbon ceramic discs, coated in silicon carbide, can bring the McLaren P1TM to a halt from 62 mph (100 km/h) in a distance of just 30.2 metres. This figure is even more impressive when compared to the recognised stopping distances, which suggests that more than three times the distance - 102 metres - is required to bring a car to a halt from 100 km/h (62 mph).


----------



## spotless (Jan 16, 2006)

I spotted one yesterday, on the A34 near Newbury. Black/Grey sounded awesome. :doublesho


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeees.... and I am sure it will return 34mpg... :lol:


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

And group 10 insurance.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

saving on tax must be the winning sales pitch here definately convinced me to sell my house and car to buy one - awesome


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Mclaren has too answer WHY they made it only in LHD. A british hypercar thats not designed for rich british people, living in Britain.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Think I'll buy 2! I'm sure that was the one was detailed by D£finitive wax


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

My first thought was when i win the lottery second thought was i don't do the lottery now it's 2 quid a go ho hum.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Where do I put the bike and camping gear? Very poor design.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We've just supplied them with P1 branded car covers

It sounds good to me but I only posted this to wind up the 'car covers are the devils work' brigade...


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

My friend has one, nearly gave me a heart attack last week, its faster than the starship enterprise


----------

